# The Kate Bush Thread



## katie (Jun 11, 2009)

I really wanted to give northerner a link, so I thought I might as well just start a whole thread about kate bush - since Bev loves to share her Kate Bush links so much aswell.

Kate Bush of Delia Smith!!!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOo916s2jTI


----------



## Northerner (Jun 11, 2009)

Aaaaaahhhhh!!! Sigh!!!!!!

Never seen that before, thanks katie! I think I was a stoodent in Moscow when it was transmitted, and they didn't have fancy video recorders back then (well, they did, but they cost thousands and were the size of a garden shed!).

Mind you, she was often round my gaff for steak and kidney pudding, so I think a lot of that was PR...


----------



## katie (Jun 11, 2009)

hahaha.  I love her accent - so common  "sittin' in the oven".


----------



## Northerner (Jun 11, 2009)

katie said:


> hahaha.  I love her accent - so common  "sittin' in the oven".



I don't think you can beat 'There goes a Tenner' for Kate's accent!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bYXYlCbBJ0


----------



## katie (Jun 11, 2009)

haha yeah, love that song.  I wish I had kate's crazy eyes - i'm just not as cool as her.

Where is she anyway? I want a new album.  And one that is better than the rolf harris one


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 11, 2009)

Huh the pair of you should be Moderated for this thread ewww Kate Bush Head


----------



## Northerner (Jun 11, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Huh the pair of you should be Moderated for this thread ewww Kate Bush Head



Go and wash your mouth out IMMEDIATELY!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 11, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Go and wash your mouth out IMMEDIATELY!!!!!



NOOOOOOOOO


----------



## katie (Jun 11, 2009)

omg anne-marie, you are as bad as Bev. Kate Bush is fit!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 11, 2009)

katie said:


> omg anne-marie, you are as bad as Bev. Kate Bush is fit!



Ahem ..FIT ??????  Twin i think you need to get some sleep babe , you seem to be delirious !!!!


----------



## bev (Jun 11, 2009)

Anne Marie - dont be so rude Kate Bush is wonderful - in fact here is a video of her and her cousins trying to find what number they were in the charts - ooooopsss - it seems that their entry died JUST LIKE HER VOICE...... oh no........how sad. (not).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjtrdpSwEUY




Yes Katie, Kate Bush IS fit - FOR THE DUSTBIN!!!!!!!!

I turn my back for 4 hours and look what happens! Katie go and put yourself on the naughty step with Northerner - right now!

Anne Marie - you get a gold star for alerting me to this disgusting adoration of an elephant called dumbo. Well done. You are now on the top step - good girl.

Anne Marie - pm me if you get any messages off the aforesaid regarding any 'brainwashing activity' they may force on you.

tut tut tut - Northerner - my room - NOW!!!!!!

Admin - i seriously think you need to re-think your choice of moderator? You do know that Northerner has been in prison for trying to 'marry' an elephant called dumbo in Bristol zoo? He was heard babbling 'i love you kate bush'!!!! TO........... AN ELEPHANT!!!!!!

He was let off with a caution as the judge described his embarassing behaviour as 'nothing more than a schoolboy crush on an obviously very large ugly big eared elephant'!

I hope this silly thread has now been put to bed.

Katie -'how very dare you'? Bev


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 11, 2009)

bev said:


> Anne Marie - dont be so rude Kate Bush is wonderful - in fact here is a video of her and her cousins trying to find what number they were in the charts - ooooopsss - it seems that their entry died JUST LIKE HER VOICE...... oh no........how sad. (not).
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjtrdpSwEUY
> 
> ...




Bev thank god you are here !!!!! Dave has been brainwashed in the eye thread ... im trying my best but Northerner says WE are just jealous because Kate AKA  the Elephant is first on his list to get his lovely legs !!! HELP!!!1


----------



## katie (Jun 11, 2009)

bev said:


> Northerner - my room - NOW!!!!!!



this is all I heard Bev


----------



## katie (Jun 11, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ahem ..FIT ??????  Twin i think you need to get some sleep babe , you seem to be delirious !!!!



ok, hot then. same thing


----------



## Northerner (Jun 11, 2009)

bev said:


> Anne Marie - dont be so rude Kate Bush is wonderful - in fact here is a video of her and her cousins trying to find what number they were in the charts - ooooopsss - it seems that their entry died JUST LIKE HER VOICE...... oh no........how sad. (not).
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjtrdpSwEUY
> 
> ...




Oh dear, I think if you click on the link that Bev has given you'll find the beautiful kate Bush singing Babooshka. I'm afraid that the strain is just too much - please be patient with her folks, maybe when Alex's pump comes through she will regain some semblance of sanity - we have to support her, even though she is maligning me and Kate, and Katie...we hope you feel better soon bev...!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 11, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Oh dear, I think if you click on the link that Bev has given you'll find the beautiful kate Bush singing Babooshka. I'm afraid that the strain is just too much - please be patient with her folks, maybe when Alex's pump comes through she will regain some semblance of sanity - we have to support her, even though she is maligning me and Kate, and Katie...we hope you feel better soon bev...!



HA HA HA HAVE YOU CHANGED THE LINK NORTHERNER ??? I THINK YOU MAY HAVE !!!! IM GOING TO CHECK NOW !!!! IF YOU HAVE THEN TUT TUT SURELY THAT IS A MISUSE OF MODERATOR POWER LOL ? AND NAUGHTY !!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 11, 2009)

Ha ha ha ha YOU DID !!!!!!!! I will have nightmares for weeks now !!! I am scarred for life , I need to lie down is a dark room now ...


----------



## Northerner (Jun 11, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> HA HA HA HAVE YOU CHANGED THE LINK NORTHERNER ??? I THINK YOU MAY HAVE !!!! IM GOING TO CHECK NOW !!!! IF YOU HAVE THEN TUT TUT SURELY THAT IS A MISUSE OF MODERATOR POWER LOL ? AND NAUGHTY !!



I can't imagine what on earth you are suggesting Anne-marie! As bev said earlier 'How very dare you!!'


----------



## katie (Jun 11, 2009)

wtf you can change people's posts?? haha can't believe admin let's you have that power.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 11, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I can't imagine what on earth you are suggesting Anne-marie! As bev said earlier 'How very dare you!!'



Too late ive seen it and i am still not over the shock  I do think she looked better in Bevs link though , smaller ears


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 11, 2009)

katie said:


> wtf you can change people's posts?? haha can't believe admin let's you have that power.



YES hes a MOD  he has the POWER!!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 11, 2009)

katie said:


> wtf you can change people's posts?? haha can't believe admin let's you have that power.



I'd have got away with it if it wasn't for that pesky _'Last edited by...'_!


----------



## katie (Jun 11, 2009)

i didnt notice that  just assumed that her link wasnt to babooshka lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 11, 2009)

kate bush is a godess!!!!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 12, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I'd have got away with it if it wasn't for that pesky _'Last edited by...'_!



I didnt actually see that but when you mentioned the link I knew you'd been up to no good !!! men eh ?? tut tut


----------



## bev (Jun 12, 2009)

Mike, has Northey been sending you subliminal pm's? If so,take a deep breath, sit down, have a cup of tea and chant 'kate bush is an elephant with big fat huge ears' - do this 1000 times and get back to me. If it doesnt work i will have no other choice than to ring Northeys keeper and explain how he is abusing his moderators powers and trying to brain wash young minds!

Northerner, next time you abuse your moderators powers i shall have no other choice than to............erm..........well.......

Anne Marie .....what can we do to Northerner?Bev


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 12, 2009)

bev said:


> Mike, has Northey been sending you subliminal pm's? If so,take a deep breath, sit down, have a cup of tea and chant 'kate bush is an elephant with big fat huge ears' - do this 1000 times and get back to me. If it doesnt work i will have no other choice than to ring Northeys keeper and explain how he is abusing his moderators powers and trying to brain wash young minds!
> 
> Northerner, next time you abuse your moderators powers i shall have no other choice than to............erm..........well.......
> 
> Anne Marie .....what can we do to Northerner?Bev



I dont know Bev but ive got your back on this one , we will have to sort him out , he is deranged , changing posts ... tut tut , ive told him to get his Retinas checked as he has obvious vision problems. Now also delusions , where will it all lead to though... shall we section him do you think ? , for his own safety ?


----------



## bev (Jun 12, 2009)

A.M. - I think your plan has a few flaws! Are you forgetting that he is ALREADY in a secure unit in an underground bunker for the safety of the public at large? Theres nothing wrong with his eyes - its just that his brain is converting the site of a big fat elephant with huge ears - into - a vision of loveliness that he thinks can sing - and he likes to call kate bush......Poor poor Northey - its just so very sad for him isnt it? I wish his 'groupies' (i.e. Mike and Katie) would just give him a wide berth - you know - a bit like kate bush's bottom - Wide!!!!!!!!!

Admin.....admin......northey needs your help - his levels must be all over the place - he is dellusional and he is trying to hijack every thread and turn in into some sort of 'kate bush is a goddess' blog..........please, if you care anything about this poor man.......ban all pictures of elephants and their ears off this site! yours concerned of wiltshire ...Bev


----------



## Northerner (Jun 12, 2009)

Mmmmm....Kate....


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 12, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Mmmmm....Kate....



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm she is hot!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 12, 2009)

bev said:


> A.M. - I think your plan has a few flaws! Are you forgetting that he is ALREADY in a secure unit in an underground bunker for the safety of the public at large? Theres nothing wrong with his eyes - its just that his brain is converting the site of a big fat elephant with huge ears - into - a vision of loveliness that he thinks can sing - and he likes to call kate bush......Poor poor Northey - its just so very sad for him isnt it? I wish his 'groupies' (i.e. Mike and Katie) would just give him a wide berth - you know - a bit like kate bush's bottom - Wide!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Admin.....admin......northey needs your help - his levels must be all over the place - he is dellusional and he is trying to hijack every thread and turn in into some sort of 'kate bush is a goddess' blog..........please, if you care anything about this poor man.......ban all pictures of elephants and their ears off this site! yours concerned of wiltshire ...Bev





Quick Bev , we need to do something QUICK !!! this seems to be catching , first Northerner , then Diabetic Dave , Katie and now Mike , It must be a Diabetic complication  Please if I ever mention the Elephants name give me a huge dose of Insulin as I will defo be Hyper. Failing that if I get it as bad as those poor delusional souls just put me in a padded cell in a straight jacket so i can hug myself all day while rocking back and forth humming Babooshka


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 12, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Quick Bev , we need to do something QUICK !!! this seems to be catching , first Northerner , then Diabetic Dave , Katie and now Mike , It must be a Diabetic complication  Please if I ever mention the Elephants name give me a huge dose of Insulin as I will defo be Hyper. Failing that if I get it as bad as those poor delusional souls just put me in a padded cell in a straight jacket so i can hug myself all day while rocking back and forth humming Babooshka



HOW CAN ANYONE NOT FIND KATE BUSH ABSOULUTLY STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katie (Jun 13, 2009)

totally agree!


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 14, 2009)

katie said:


> totally agree!



hehehehehehehehehe good good


----------



## katie (Jun 24, 2009)

Lady Gaga likes Kate Bush: http://www.spinner.com/2009/06/23/lady-gaga-covers-kate-bush-peter-gabriel-with-canadian-rockers


----------



## Northerner (Jun 24, 2009)

katie said:


> Lady Gaga likes Kate Bush: http://www.spinner.com/2009/06/23/lady-gaga-covers-kate-bush-peter-gabriel-with-canadian-rockers



Well I never - despite all evidence to the contrary, the woman has taste!


----------



## katie (Jun 24, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Well I never - despite all evidence to the contrary, the woman has taste!



hahaha.  as Bjork fans are we anyone to judge?  (I mean clothes wise, not musically!)

It's a shame she covered that song, I would have liked to have heard a 'proper' kate Bush song.  Although she has probably murdered it so it is for the best


----------

